# what would you do?



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm currently looking for a good track car/weekend ride, but am having some serious trouble deciding what car is the best for me. I'm looking for something: 

RWD or AWD. 
Reliable. 
4cyl. 
Easy to work on. 
Good aftermarket support. 
Want to turbo it, so something w/ strong enough internals. 
Budget... just for the car looking to keep it under 10k.

I'm just looking for some peoples opinions and maybe some pro's and cons of their selections. Thanks!! 
:cheers:
-Colonel


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

it depends on the type of racing. this is really more OT. Imprezas are good, but a bit expensive, you can get b14's for cheap, civic.. etc.. you have to really narrow it down to what you want to do, drifting, auto-x, scca, targa, drag, etc.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry. I figured that general would be better suited for a serious question about cars. OT tends to acquire a few responses and then it falls to the bottom w/o people really lookin (least if you are a noob like myself). Feel free to move this if its in the wrong place. 

I have a b14 and i think the main thing keeping me from making it a track car is because i dont have the resources to bend the rear beam to set the toe to 0. plus i would much rather have RWD or AWD. 

Auto X / SCCA / Weekend driver, would be the main purpose of the car. I want it to retain its "street legality" but have the potential to be tuned pretty heavily.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

How about a BMW 325i, MK2 Toyota MR2, Mazda Miata or maybe a Nissan 300ZX? Lots of good cars for 10k really.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

thecolonelcm said:


> I'm currently looking for a good track car/weekend ride, but am having some serious trouble deciding what car is the best for me. I'm looking for something:
> 
> RWD or AWD.
> Reliable.
> ...


A good used 240 SX can be had for around $4-$5K!


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> How about a BMW 325i, MK2 Toyota MR2, Mazda Miata or maybe a Nissan 300ZX? Lots of good cars for 10k really.


I had a Z32 and loved it. It was a little on the heavy side though. 
Thinkin about the miata, but its not really doin it for me.
Mister 2.... gonna think about that one. Anyone here tracked one before?


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

mjd4277 said:


> A good used 240 SX can be had for around $4-$5K!


I've thought about the 240, but its getting too hard to find one that hasnt been abused by the "drifting" craze. Plus i dont want to have to jump through hoops to get an SR or RB installed, and then legalized.... and i wouldnt boost the KA.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

Well granted the KA24DE is a truck motor, but I've seen a couple mildly upgraded. If the engine is upgraded correctly and you don't go hog wild on the boost and put in beefier pistons and connecting rods, the KA24DE can be a reliable turbocharged mill.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105221

Seth


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

why not a b-13 se-r?! :thumbup: 

i'm selling mine late 2006 or early 2007 if you want to wait 

if anything, you might like that shiney SR20 :cheers:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

sethwas said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=105221
> 
> Seth


 agreed



but G20, Civic Si, or 98-01 impreza RS.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Tavel said:


> why not a b-13 se-r?! :thumbup:
> 
> i'm selling mine late 2006 or early 2007 if you want to wait
> 
> if anything, you might like that shiney SR20 :cheers:


I LOVE a shiney sr20. My fiance got a g20 a few months ago and i love it. I've been contemplating a b13 ser but its rare to find one in good condition... at least from what i've found. 

As for the MR2.... they're not easy to work on. I dont want to have to drop the engine all the time. 

Was thinking 2.5 rs... They dont handle more than like 5psi of boost (if that) so its more economical to swap the engine to a turboed one... and i dont want to deal w/ a swap.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thecolonelcm said:


> I LOVE a shiney sr20. My fiance got a g20 a few months ago and i love it. I've been contemplating a b13 ser but its rare to find one in good condition... at least from what i've found.
> 
> As for the MR2.... they're not easy to work on. I dont want to have to drop the engine all the time.
> 
> Was thinking 2.5 rs... They dont handle more than like 5psi of boost (if that) so its more economical to swap the engine to a turboed one... and i dont want to deal w/ a swap.


you know, you can't be this picky, it makes it a lot more difficult. Just do my other suggetions.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

I gotta be picky or i'm not going to get exactly what i want.... 

well at this rate i probably wont get anything.. heh. i get your point. 

But your suggestions (except for the RS) were fwd cars and thats out of the question. 

I wish the FD's were a little cheaper. I've found a few under 10k but they're automatic and in need of apex seal replacement and better cooling system. 

The turbo II Fc would be awesome, but theyre hard to find. 

I suppose i just gotta be patient and i will find that "once in a lifetime" deal... cuz they seem to come by more than just once... 

Thanks for youz guyz help! if anyone can think of something i've missed, please post!
:cheers:


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

The only other cars I can think of are the Mitsubishi Eclipse/Eagle Talon/Plymouth Laser AWD Turbo models(first gen models of course).
The only problem is finding one that hasn't been abused!


----------



## jreese86 (Feb 16, 2005)

Yea, I'm definately thinking a 1g DSM would be the way to go. Not too hard to find a 1g AWD Turbo for 3-5k and plop another 5k into maintenance/upgrades. Like the previous poster said, its going to be rough finding one that hasn't been abused/modded improperly.

http://www.buschurracing.com/upgrade.html

Theres a link to a good upgrade sequence.

I'm thinking about getting one next summer to go alogn side my B15 daily driver.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

problem with most dsm, like you said is they are usually bought by ricers and abused. I have had 3 friends with them and every one either seized a piston, blew a tranny, or fried their ecu. they have a lot of problems. Like i said, depending on the specific event, you need to find a car to match. its easier to find the race you want to do and match the car, then find a car and match the race cuz you will have preset guidelines to follow. Fwd cars do pretty well in auto-x and many scca classes are fwd. for rwd cars, any car with a rotorary motor, you will have to rebuild the whole motor cuz the seals blow easily as people dont know how to drive them. People dont realize you have to rev those high even with daily driving. They are designed to run at 8k+ rpms. Your only other options for rwd formarts are like the mx6, 240sx, fd/fc, trueno... that isn't too much more for that price range. maybe a 300zx.


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

There's one more car I forgot to add to the list. The 1988-1989 Mazda 323 GTX hatchback. The real tricky part about this turbocharged all-wheel-drive go kart is that they're EXTREMELY RARE! Only about 1200 were shipped to the U.S. and the ones that still survive have either been gutted out to be rally machines or if their all put together, you're gonna have to fork over more than $3k for a good used example! Long before there was an Lancer Evo or a WRX, this car was unleashing cans of whoop ass on rally courses around the world left and right! I see one every now and then on eBay.


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

There are 2 rx7 models that are rare but great cars. One is I think is an 85 or 86. It was the last of the 1st gen's however it had the 13B motor that was used in the 2nd gens. What makes it great is it has the light weight body of the 1st gens but the power of the 2nd gens. Also there is an N/A 2nd gen model that was made to be light weight. I use to work with someone. Don't remember what the hood was made of but almost as light as carbon fiber. I just can't think of the name of the model off hand. But either of those would be a good way to go and just turbo it and you'd be set.

Mitch


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

How about a Supra? Those are RWD are they not?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

pimpride said:


> How about a Supra? Those are RWD are they not?


Yeah but rare and the ones that are in good condition ain't cheap either.

Mitch


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

sentra97gxe said:


> Yeah but rare and the ones that are in good condition ain't cheap either.
> 
> Mitch


Especially the twin-turbocharged models..Yikes!!


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

how a ford fiesta.. those things are made to race with the rest of the champions.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

Actually the Fiesta rally car is pretty sweet.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

track/weekend?

Miata with a rollbar. Less than $10k, easy parts, etc.
Just femeninish unless you get the stance right.

Seth


----------



## mjd4277 (Aug 18, 2005)

pimpride said:


> Actually the Fiesta rally car is pretty sweet.


The only problem is that like the Skyline, none are "officially" sold here in the U.S.


----------

